# Wheels And Tires Shopping



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

So Gordon Crismon is going to help us do an axle flip and therefore we are 15" wheel and tire shopping. I went to 4 places and got estimates but boy, is my head spinning! So, looking for advice/opinions!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

look at www.discounttire.com. has great prices and free shipping.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

X2 on discount tires prices. They do have good deals and I see they are offering rebates on maxxis right now. I took the best price I could find which was discount tire to my local shop and they worked it out to where their installed price was a better deal. I got my wheels from www.gearworksmfg.com ---Mike


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

I went to a local Trailer shop that sells cargo trailers and such not campers. They had the best deal for rims, basicly the same type that came on the outback. As for tires I got the manufacture to send me new tires 15" instead of 14" but that was because the 14" failed so soon. I would check online and then give your local shops a chance, you may find them to be cheaper with shipping charges and all..

Russ


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we have Discount Tire here in the Tri-Cities and found wheels we like, they are offering $100 rebate if you buy 4 tires and wheels and we happen to need 4


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Discount Tire wins, we think. We really like the wheels we found. Anyone familiar with Carlisle Tires?
The ones we are considering are ST225/75R-15/D1 . I chewed him down on price cuz we are buying snazzy wheels too.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

i am really interested in this topic. Last year we did the axel flip, now we need new tires and are debating between 14 and 15. Is it worth it to go with 15" rims and tires? and just wondering what ballpark should I be looking at for changing five tires to 15 with decent looking rims?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

mike said:


> i am really interested in this topic. Last year we did the axel flip, now we need new tires and are debating between 14 and 15. Is it worth it to go with 15" rims and tires? and just wondering what ballpark should I be looking at for changing five tires to 15 with decent looking rims?


15" gives more height and we have been told will ride smoother. Now the trailers are coming out already flipped per say and with 15" tires.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

mike said:


> i am really interested in this topic. Last year we did the axel flip, now we need new tires and are debating between 14 and 15. Is it worth it to go with 15" rims and tires? and just wondering what ballpark should I be looking at for changing five tires to 15 with decent looking rims?


15" gives more height and we have been told will ride smoother. Now the trailers are coming out already flipped per say and with 15" tires.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

so the tire place will have our wheels in a couple days. The tires we looked when we there had a dot date of 2008, I asked him to get newer ones. He called back today and said he asked for others to be shipped but couldn't guarantee the date would be any newer. Is this the normal date range for tires?


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Mine were less than 6 months old when I got then but that could have bee luck. ---Mike


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> so the tire place will have our wheels in a couple days. The tires we looked when we there had a dot date of 2008, I asked him to get newer ones. He called back today and said he asked for others to be shipped but couldn't guarantee the date would be any newer. Is this the normal date range for tires?


I'd ask for an additional discount if they want you to buy 2 year old tires.....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Nathan said:


> so the tire place will have our wheels in a couple days. The tires we looked when we there had a dot date of 2008, I asked him to get newer ones. He called back today and said he asked for others to be shipped but couldn't guarantee the date would be any newer. Is this the normal date range for tires?


I'd ask for an additional discount if they want you to buy 2 year old tires.....








[/quote]

I had already talked him down on price cuz I am good at that! I also had 3 other quotes in my hands







.

I think I will post this as a new question on the forum.


----------

